

Ask HN: What problems do you solve everyday in your startup ? - yr

What technical problems do you solve everyday in your startup ?
======
warrenwilkinson
I always try to make my code simple. The first attempt helps understand the
problem. More refinements explore alternate ways.

Once I have written a 'good' version (good technique, clean code and
factorized) I often find it does what I need, but too generically. Later
revisions to add features often also rewrite, specialize and simplify.

